# Helly Hansen Gear reviews



## cu_boater (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys, not very familiar with Helly Hansen gear, but get a good deal on it through a website. Curious if many of you are familiar with any of their gear and how it is. Specifically thinking about getting some gloves and maybe some base layer stuff. Not looking to get a jacket, but reviews on jackets for overall quality of the gear would be helpful. Thanks!


----------

